#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-18
<kim0> jair: you can ask questions all the time
<kim0> also check mailing list in topic
 * kim0 zzZZ
<jair> kim0: thank you very much for your answer
<jair> kim0: I will get my list of questions ;) I was thinking on waiting until wednesday but this is awesome :)
<siri_> hello
<siri_> is anyone there
<siri_> heyy
<siri_> anyone hear me
<kim0> siri_: hi
<kim0> siri_: it's generally best to leave your question and wait for an answer
<siri_>  I forgot my admin password for logging through web interface [05:34] <siri_> :( [05:34] <siri_> I tried the recover password option and provided my mail id [05:34] <siri_> but dint get any password back to it
<siri_> is there anyway I can recover my admin password to the web interface
<siri_> ????
<kim0> I don't know how to do that .. wait around for answer
<siri_> how to deploy our application opn eucalyptus?
<siri_> *on
<siri_> *uec
<kim0> siri_: just login to the instance over ssh and install your app like any other linux server
<kim0> smoser: might wanne checkout https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/751057
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 751057 in grub2 "grub-pc upgrade on Amazon EC2: The GRUB boot loader was previously installed to a disk that is no longer present, or whose unique identifier has changed for some reason." [Undecided,New]
<guhcampos> How do you guys configure ip/routing to you clouds? I mean: I have a range on which IP's can be assigned to vm's, but I don't know on which server they will be, and I don't want all the broadcasts from all VM's flying around...
<obino> guhcampos: UEC will handles the networking for you. Are you seeing problems?
<guhcampos> obino, not really, I'm actually beggining to design a pilot project for a private cloud
<guhcampos> and stumbled into the problem
<obino> well UEC will setup the private network between the instances so that they will see only the 'right' traffic, and it will setup the public IP too, so instances will be reachable from outside
<guhcampos> I see
<guhcampos> So I only route a full  range in my router: a /22, for example, and use a single address as gateway for all physical servers
<kim0> obino: hi there o/
<kim0> hallyn: hi :) I'm not sure I understand your email .. what's mimi's patches
<hallyn> mimi zohar's ima and evm patchsets
<hallyn> some is in the kernel, some not
<kim0> that's for kernel support to TPM
<hallyn> ibm research's work for trustd boot and remote attestation
<kim0> oh I thought it was some kinda joke ;)
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> well, halfway
<kim0> is that project still at research phase
<hallyn> only because the community isn't jumping in to really test, and parts of it are of course opposed out of fear of mega-corps abusing it
<kim0> yeah it's kinda scary
<kim0> tivoisation stuff right
<hallyn> hell, android-isation
<hallyn> yet you all keep buying those :)
<hallyn> but try to make it useful, and "oh no, that could be abused"
<kim0> huh .. not aware of any android related isation problems :)
<hallyn> i forget the dteails, but aren't android phones trying to make it so that if you boot a non-provider OS, it locks down so yuo have to take it to the store to get reset?
<kim0> haven't really seen that ..
<kim0> I'm running cyanogen mod rom
<kim0> which runs on like 20 other pieces of hardware
<hallyn> the only defense against that sort of thing is to not buy it.  So if you sheep are going to insist on buying laptops with a version of IMA locking you out, then there's not much to be done for you
<kim0> I guess if some hardware manufacturer did that .. it's really their problem. . not android
<hallyn> eh, i'd google it, but am hip-deep
<kim0> sony ericsson just launched a website called "root my phone" or something like that for their android stuff :)
<hallyn> i'm running custom kernel on my n900, but not custom enough - will need to compile my own to get ecryptfs :)
<hallyn> anyway, back to work for me, but i was serious about the idea of working trusted boot into openstack or something
<ahs3> hallyn: let's talk about that at UDS -- i've had some experience doing that with TPM.  it's a real pain.
<hallyn> ahs3: cool (i won't actually be *at* UDS, mind you)
<hallyn> ahs3: join me in ganging up on kim0 to have him create a blueprint
<ahs3> hallyn: ah, you won't?  okay, kim0: consider yourself ganged up on....
<hallyn> sweet
<hallyn> ahs3: if it's a real pain, that means there is a market in improving upon it :)
<hallyn> maybe we can get mimi to virtually attend
<kim0> hehe .. :) it would be great to have that feature indeed
<kim0> especially with encrypted cloud rootfs ? cloud security issues silver bullet ?
<ahs3> hallyn: heh.  probably true -- other than unreliable hardware and flaky drivers, it was a piece o' cake :)...
<hallyn> lol
<ahs3> kim0: hrm.  i don't know; it'll definitely help, but you've got to have trusted boot on the host OS to be thorough
 * kim0 nods
<obino> hi kim0
<obino> kim0: have you ever seen this error on UEC failed: failed to retrieve chardev info in qemu with 'info chardev' (code=9)
<obino> I'm trying to help a UEC user but I have not seen this error before
<hallyn> obino: that sounds like qemu didn't actually start up
<obino> ahh ... ok thanks hallyn
<obino> so qemu: linux kernel too old to load a ram disk
<obino>  could be the cause and not the effect?
<hallyn> too old?  haven't heard that one...  but i suppose
<hallyn> you might verify that the ram disk image on the NC is valid
<hallyn> (i've seen the kernel image be a long http error message instead of a kernel image :)
<obino> :) will check
<kim0> hee
<obino> we are aware of that problem: hopefully is fixed in the next release ...
<kim0> just seen virt-manager with spice support in the news .. guess that's not raining-in for natty eh
<kim0> hallyn ahs3 kirkland, just created this blueprint for the trusted cloud stuff, check it out and add comments: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cloud-server-o-trusted-cloud
<ahs3> kim0: sweet.  thx
<kim0> obino: here's a forum question I'd love some help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732064 :)
<TeTeT> anyone else having issues with UEC on 11.04 to access the metadata service?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-19
<koolhead11> hi all
<alexy> newbie question (cant find in docs): confirmation emails to new users comes with url:http://46.x.x.51/wiki/Special:ConfirmEmail/369f4ed3c6933061ee59c1108e1ff685. How can i change 46... to domain name? it is registered and responding in dns.
<alexy> seems no definition in LocalSettings.php responsible for this and this ip arriving automatically from server settings?
<alexy> oh... wrong room. sorry.
<koolhead11> kim0, :P
<smoser> hallyn, quick question...
<smoser> i'm looking at /etc/init/lxcmount.conf
<hallyn> y
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596096/
<smoser> how is 'container' defined ?
<hallyn> 'container=libvirt' is placed in envp by libvirt
<smoser> and then, second question, why does fstab.lxc have nothing in it ?
<hallyn> bc lxc doesn't need upstart to mount anything
<smoser> ok..
<smoser> would one expect that /proc would be populated inside an lxc container?
<hallyn> yes
<hallyn> both lxc and libvirt do that for you
<smoser> ok. so if you had an entry in fstab.lxc, for /proc, what would happen ?
<hallyn> you'd presumably just get proc mounted twice
<smoser> would init/mountall mount over it ? i would assume it would notice it was already mounted.
<hallyn> it's possible that it would return an error, and boot would fail
<smoser> it does handle that correctly when the kernel mounts /dev/ as a tmpfs
<smoser> so it must check at leas that.
<hallyn> ?
<hallyn> why would it return error when mounting /dev as tmpfs?
<hallyn> smoser: are you having a problem with the boot sequence?
<hallyn> smoser: I was going to ask zul (when I finish some little things) how nova+lxc is going at the moment.
<smoser> hallyn, i was saying that in /lib/init/fstab, there exists an entry for '/dev/' as a tmpfs
<smoser> but in most cases, the kernel will have already mounted /dev as a tmpfs before upstart comes up
<smoser> so it has to be checking to see to avoid duplicate mounts
<smoser> yes, thats what i was looking at
<hallyn> could be, would make sense
<hallyn> easy enough to test in the proc case :)
<zul> the problem is /var/run is not coming up before cloud-init is bring run so no netowking, so no contacting of the metadata server for the instance
<hallyn> zul: can cloud-init just wait for mountall to finish before starting?
<smoser> hallyn, if upstart behaves sanely, then my theory is that you should have basically the same thing in /lib/init/fstab in /lib/init/fstab.libvirt
<smoser> *except* for the things that cause problems.
<hallyn> smoser: your theory is flawed then, as the obvious experiment has already been done and failed
<smoser> oh?
<hallyn> smoser: the reason your theory is flawed, though, is bc you're not thinking about the namespaces
<hallyn> upstart can avoid re-mounting /dev and /proc, bc they are mounted where it wnats them
<hallyn> but a lot of the cruft in /lib/init/fstab is not mounted where upstart wants them in a container
<hallyn> so it doesn't realize they are already mounted
<smoser> example ?
<hallyn> /dev/root  :)
<smoser> i did say "except for things that cause problems"
<hallyn> most of it is simply not appropriate for a container, or already being mounted anyway.  I don't see the value in tossing entries back in just because they say 'optional' and aren't even getting mounted on the host - just bc they are on a host's version of the file.
<hallyn> here's a q, what does 'showthrough' mean as a mount option
 * hallyn googles
<hallyn> wow, that's a fascinating one
<koolhead17> hi all
<kim0> koolhead17: hey
<koolhead17> supp kim0
<kim0> hey how's it going
<koolhead17> awesome. am loving it :P
<kim0> haha :) enjoy
<koolhead17> kim0: few of the bugs got fixed in latest revision
<kim0> yeah :/
<kim0> it's such a young product
<kim0> but it's moving rapidly
<koolhead17> i am just happy
<kim0> hehe
<koolhead17> kim0: which team handles infra of launcpad?
<kim0> the launchpad team :)
<kim0> #launchpad
<koolhead17> ok cool. next time run to them
<smoser> hallyn, around ?
<semiosis> problem... create a new EC2 instance from the official maverick AMI (ami-cef405a7), run apt-get update & apt-get upgrade, and it results in the following error...
<semiosis> Errors were encountered while processing: language-selector-common E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<semiosis> this gets in the way of, for example, cloud-config puppet bootstrapping, and other stuff as well i'm sure
<semiosis> looks like an updated language-selector-common package release today
<semiosis> never mind, i found this... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/766534
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 766534 in language-selector "Regression on maverick when updating to 0.6.7 (security upload)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<hallyn> smoser: sorry, what's up?
<smoser> i have to run, hallyn...
<hallyn> k
<hallyn> i'll be on late
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596245/
<smoser> hallyn, ^
<smoser> that is the diff of 'initctl' list when running under libvirt-lxc and ec2 at the point in which cloud-init-nonet runs (MOUNTED /)
<smoser> our problem is that udev isn't running early enough
<smoser> i had suspected tha tthat was due to virtual-filesystems not having been emitted
<smoser> by mountall.
<smoser> but i'm not sure.
<smoser> i will be back later to debug
<hallyn> smoser: interesting.  ok.
<hallyn> smoser: actually i'd wager what is happening is that udev is just slower to start because all containers and the host see the udev events
<hallyn> and there's nothing to do about that, apart from introducing device namespaces in the kernel
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-20
<koolhead11> hi alll
<nwl> morning
<jahil> hi everyone
<jahil> is there any ubuntu 10.04 HVM based ami available for ec2
<jahil> or how i can run ubuntu 10.04 with Compute Cluster Instance
<kim0> jahil: hey .. yeah I think there is
<kim0> lemme try to find out
<kim0> not sure about 10.04 though
<kim0> jahil: seems only natty has one ami-3ec23e57
<jahil> :(
<kim0> why can't you use natty :)
<jahil> i tried it but there some issue with adobe air
<jahil> unable to install air dpkg -i --force-architecture adobeair.deb
<kim0> your cluster compute application involves adobe air ?!
<jahil> yes
<jahil> on lucid its work fine
<jahil> on para-virt instance we have issue with pulseaudio
<jahil> but on HVM instance we don’t have audio glitches
<kim0> check those instructions ? http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/521/cpsid_52132.html
<kim0> this might be useful too (same thing basically) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu-64bit-2/
<jahil> tried but no luck seems air 2.6 depends on lzma and xz-utils both are installed but not i386 version
<jahil> if i extract deb file and place files manually im getting errors ELF mismatch
<kim0> jahil: do you have ia32-libs installed
<jahil> yes
<jair> Is this the wednesday UEC ubuntu cloud?
<jair> is there anything different today compare with other days in the channel?
<kim0> jair: hey
<kim0> jair: well yeah .. it starts in 40 mins
<jair> great
<jair> I am getting all my questions and diagrams together :)
<jair> kim0: thank you so much
<kim0> woot diagrams :)
<obino> o/ kim0
<kim0> obino: hey how are you :)
<obino> good thanks :)
<obino> will you be at the UDS?
<kim0> obino: yeah! will you
<obino> it looks like
<obino> perhaps we can have some time then
<kim0> oh sounds great then!
<kim0> sure thing
<obino> excellent
<kim0> jair: so what kinda questions and diagrams you have ready :)
<smoser> SpamapS,
<jair> kim0: I am using the "At least 2 physical systems" topology with two virtual machines
<smoser> oops. sorry about intruding on meeting.
<kim0> smoser: nah it's not even started yet
<jair> I will be pasting a link to my diagram in a second
<jair> kim0: here is my current environment I am using 64bit 10.10 server edition ====> http://i51.tinypic.com/5c0zfn.jpg
<kim0> jair: and what's the question :)
<TeTeT> jair: seeing the physical systems for a 2 system cloud, I'd use the beefier system for node, unless you want to add dozens of nodes later on
<TeTeT> jair: given that the beefier system has KVM support
<jair> well this is a virtual environment they are both running in a 16GB memory and 8 cores IBM laptop very powerful
<jair> w510
<TeTeT> jair: the node controller in a vm will probably not work as kvm support is not working
<jair> but It is not for production at all, will be more for demonstrations on how the system works, and for me to understand it
<jair> TeTeT: hmm I got a few messages about virtual acceleration not being available
<TeTeT> jair: well, just realize if no h/w virtualization is available, the best you can get is qemu and then a boot takes minutes instead of seconds and any workload will be rather slow
<TeTeT> jair: that is a boot of an instance
<kim0> "physical" by definition means not a vm :)
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> Welcome to ensemble cloud community meeting
<kim0> let's run through weekly updates
<kim0> Who'd like to start
<jair> well I am new here hello everybody
<kim0> jair: Hi there
 * hazmat waves
<kim0> we're starting off the meeting with an update on ensemble wiki.ubuntu.com/Ensemble
<jair> I am brand new to UEC I have some experience working with kvm and xen, but mostly of my experience is with debian and vmware
<kim0> jair: it's a next gen cloud service orchestration framework ..
<jair> cool
<jair> I will check that link
<kim0> jair: I propose we go through the ensemble updates .. then I can try to help with your questions
<kim0> hazmat: can you get us started please
<hazmat> kim0, we've had few things land this past week, i've written up a summary of the development for the past onto the list (Ensemble Development Report #3)
<jair> sure, thanks
<kim0> jair: awesome :)
<niemeyer> hazmat: That news report was awesome, thanks for that
<kim0> hazmat: Yeah, it was incredible indeed ;)
<hazmat> but the highlights i think are  adding formula-upgrade support, and ensemble status showing workflow.
<hazmat> since our last cloud weekly meeting
<hazmat> oh and a few minutes, maybe an hr, ensemble will default to using a natty image
<kim0> ah awesome
<hazmat> cut from today's natty daily
 * kim0 goes through the report on mailing list .. absorbing
<niemeyer> An important highlight is also that the principia formulas at launchpad.net/principia are working again with trunk
<niemeyer> Thanks to SpamapS for that
<kim0> yeah, that was great
<hazmat> definitely, that's huge
<niemeyer> But really, in terms of getting up to speed, I'd really advise reading the whole email from hazmat
 * niemeyer looks for a link
<hazmat> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ensemble/2011-April/000060.html
<kim0> hazmat: when you say ensemble status shows workflow status
<kim0> does that show hook triggers, or is that different
<niemeyer> hazmat: Aha, thanks
<hazmat> kim0, its a bit different
<hazmat> kim0, internally ensemble tracks the state of all the service units of a service, and if something goes wrong in a hook, it tracks that, depending on which hook it is it will cause an error state for the unit or unit relation.
<kim0> koolhead17: hey
<hazmat> now ensemble status shows the workflow state for units and unit relations.. if their working, the unit is in the started state, and if the unit relation is working its in the 'up' state.
<jimbaker> pulling up an ensemble status output to demonstrate...
<TeTeT> talking about status, any thoughts about exporting a 'traditional' sys v init script like status info for services, that could then be fed into openview, tivoli, other management system?
<koolhead17> hi kim0
<jimbaker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596634/ - example of ensemble status output
<koolhead17> TeTeT: supp
<kim0> koolhead17: join the meeting :)
<niemeyer> TeTeT: No, not at this point.. this is a bit orthogonal to what we're striving for at the moment
<koolhead17> kim0: channel plz
<hazmat> TeTeT, we'd rather facilitate direct integration of tivoli or monitoring tools and the managed services via modeling them as a formula i think.
<niemeyer> Agreed
<kim0> koolhead17: it's right here, we're talking wiki.ubuntu.com/Ensemble
<koolhead17> k
<hazmat> there's some interesting distinctions on it, wrt to gathering machine level data vs. service level data or container for monitoring purposes.
<jimbaker> the implementation ensemble status command demonstrates how this can be done - it's pretty small
<jimbaker> although it could be refactored to simplify this type of reusue
<hazmat> out of the box, for example munin-node will collect a bunch of machine level data on memory/disk/cpu/io etc, but we also want to facilitate the munin-postgres plugin to talk the postgres service and get detailed stats on a service level
<kim0> hazmat: that involves changes in munin-postgres and the formula right ?
<hazmat> kim0, it involves configuration for munin-postgres in the /etc/munin/plugins directory on where to find the postgres service, much like the relation we have now between mediawiki or wordpress and mysql
<hazmat> the hooks can retrieve the relation/remote config and write it out to their local service config files
<koolhead17> interesting
 * koolhead17 thinks of landscape
<hazmat> so taking mysql which we already have a formula.. it would effectively  be the same relationship as mysql establishes with other related services/apps, modulo perhaps some additional privileges for monitoring.
<kim0> hazmat: wouldn't that still be monitoring per machine not per service ?
<kim0> like if I have 5 wordpress service units .. any way to get global info on the word press service
<kim0> instead of on 5 machines
<hazmat> kim0, we'd be deploying a munin service, and watching all the service units of it.. whether or not we aggregate that really depends on the reporting tool and what it supports
<hazmat> if supports multi-node service rollups
<niemeyer> kim0: Yeah, there's a lot that can be done there
<niemeyer> kim0: We still haven't even scratched the surface of the monitoring support
<kim0> Yeah true
<hazmat> agreed, definitely been thinking about it.. i think there is also room for additional consideration of machine level monitoring, but we're not there yet.
<niemeyer> We've just landed formula upgrade support, which was a big blocker
<jimbaker> kim0, one could readily implement an integration with munin (assuming it's similar to other tools out there) that provides for topology discovery and monitoring of info as known to ensemble
<hazmat> our primary focus for the next uds, has been making the formula author story as smooth as possible, and covering core use cases.
<jimbaker> this would build on what is done with "ensemble status" now
<TeTeT> niemeyer: what's meant with formula upgrade support? Giving advice when an old formula breaks, like a syntax check?
<hazmat> TeTeT, it means live upgrading of service formulas
<niemeyer> TeTeT: No, being able to say "ensemble formula-upgrade mydatabase" and have Ensemble taking care of the upgrade on all service units
<hazmat> it will deploy a new version of the formula to a machine, extract it, run the formula-upgrade hook first, and continue on.
<kim0> new upgrade-formula hook
<TeTeT> ok
<newbie|2> am totally new to ubuntu cloud
<kim0> newbie|2: Hi o/
<koolhead17> newbie|2: hello
<newbie|2> koolhead17: hello
<niemeyer> newbie|2: So are we, so to speak, so welcome!  ;-)
<hazmat> kim0, yes.. thanks.. typo on my part.. the new hook is called 'upgrade-formula'
<koolhead17> welcome to the club
<koolhead17> hazmat: how will it be different from existing solution
<newbie|2> niemeyer: thanks
<kim0> newbie|2: we're running through ensemble updates ( wiki.ubuntu.com/Ensemble)
<kim0> That's a lot of great progress
<niemeyer> koolhead17: What existing solution?
<hazmat> koolhead17, at the core its a service orchestration framework, that is much more dynamic and allows for real reuse, and a higher level of service management, than what existing configuration management tools offer.
<newbie|2> don't know what to do here. am just watching the process .. its funny
<niemeyer> newbie|2: Enjoy, having fun is an excellent indication
<hazmat> newbie|2, typically if you have a question you ask, else you sit back and enjoy the show ;-)
<newbie|2> hazmat: sure
<kim0> m3ess4: Hi there
<newbie|2> hazmat: i am enjoying this show
<koolhead17> cool newbie|2 :)
<kim0> For everyone very new around here .. Be sure to check out   http://j.mp/ensemble-docs
<m3ess4> kim0: Hey :)
<newbie|2> kim0: thanks i am clicking the links
<koolhead17> hazmat: niemeyer regarding monitoring as the conversation was going we have munin
<niemeyer> Ok, so in terms of what's coming up, jimbaker has started working on the "exposure" functionality, which will enable formulas to flag ports which they depend on
<koolhead17> so are we having something better more flexible than it :P
<niemeyer> and then will follow up with the "expose" command, which will enable an admin to flag that a service should be exposed (IOW, have its ports made available for external use)
<jimbaker> this introduces two new ensemble commands, to expose and unexpose a service, plus supporting functionality
 * kim0 proposes .. questions are fired once the update is complete @everyone
<niemeyer> The other major area being worked on is being pushed by bcsaller, which is configuration options for services
<jimbaker> the current firewall scheme we have in place is not for production - machines are provisioned on EC2 with all ports open
<jair> well I am sure everybody is very busy with different levels of collaboration to improve the UEC thank you all for your hard work and for helping the new people like me as well.
<jair> as I said I have been reading about UEC, requirements, topology, etc... and decide to put together a testing environment running on a linux debian squeeze 64bit with the "at least 2 physical systems" topology
<niemeyer> This will enable users to provide custom options to formulas
<niemeyer> and the formula will get a new hook giving it a chance to react to such changes
<kim0> niemeyer: custom options ? like parameters ?
<niemeyer> hazmat started working on the "resolved" functionality, which is related to problem solving
<hazmat> koolhead11, more like the management of the service deployment and configuration.. say i have 5 mediawiki nodes connected a load balancer, a memcached, and a db.. if i want to add a sixth unit, ensemble makes it just as easy the first, and will configure all those relations for you, so its added to the loadbalancer rotation, gets its db credentials, etc.
<niemeyer> (if a formula gets into a bad state, the admin can poke at it and mark it as resolved so it can move on)
<niemeyer> kim0: Yes, like runtime parameters
<hazmat> yeah. that's the nutshell
<hazmat> resolved lets you manually recover from hook or formula errors.
<kim0> are those parameteres provided only at launch time I suppose?
<niemeyer> kim0: No, that's the beauty
<hazmat> they can be changed at runtime
<kim0> Yes, that is beautiful indeed
<kim0> niemeyer: can you mention a use case
<niemeyer> kim0: The formula may define a new hook which is fired whenever the configuration changes
<niemeyer> kim0: I can mention hundreds.. :-)
<kim0> hehe
<niemeyer> Pretty much anything that the formula author want to make configurable rather than static can be made so through that mechanism
<kim0> wow, that sounds very flexible indeed
<niemeyer> E.g. a blog title, a db cache size, etc etc
<kim0> hooks get triggered, check the passed value, and act on it
<koolhead17> newbie|2: cool. seems like i have to dig my nose lttle more inside the docu,entation. :P
<kim0> sounds great
<koolhead17> *litt;e
<niemeyer> People will be able to say something as simple as "$ ensemble set mydbcache=1024"
<niemeyer> Sorry
<niemeyer> People will be able to say something as simple as "$ ensemble set mydbservice mydbcache=1024"
<newbie|2> koolhead17: ya you are right
<kim0> niemeyer: I get it now
<newbie|2> koolhead17: its complicated for me
<niemeyer> the formula author can stipulate what are the options supported, and what they mean
<koolhead17> newbie|2: for me too currently :P
<kim0> ensemble feels like layering a management API on top of legacy services .. would you guys agree
<niemeyer> In a nutshell, that's what has been happening in Ensemble development world I guess
<hazmat> well on top of services in general i'd agree
<newbie|2> koolhead17: just keep on watching the show... :-)
<niemeyer> kim0: s/legacy//
<kim0> Yeah ..
<kim0> Thanks everyone for the updates
<kim0> - open floor - All questions welcome
<niemeyer> kim0: You can pick the latest cool aid and safely make an Ensemble formula for it :)
<koolhead17> niemeyer: which language code is being written :P
<kim0> Is there a current way to trigger a hook manually ?
<hazmat> koolhead11, any language, to ensemble the hooks written by a formula authors are just executables
<niemeyer> koolhead17: The project is being written mostly in Python internally, at the moment
<hazmat> ensemble coordinates and sequences when to call those hooks
<niemeyer> koolhead17: But, as hazmat says, the *formulas* can be written in any language at all
<koolhead17> seems like have to pickup python ASAP. planning to start playing with django tonight
<niemeyer> koolhead17: Just like packages in Ubuntu don't have a specific language
<koolhead17> awesome
<kim0> koolhead17: you can do lots of magic with bash formulas :)
<koolhead17> kim0: +1
<niemeyer> koolhead17: If you want to develop Ensemble with us (which would be awesome), yes.  If you want to develop formulas for Ensemble, no, that's not necessary.
<koolhead17> niemeyer: am in
<hazmat> all of our examples and about half of the principia formulas are bash
 * kim0 hugs niemeyer :)
 * kim0 hugs koolhead17 :)
<koolhead17> kim0: thanks to you  for taking me to this world :)
<kim0> actually .. but it never hurts to hug two people hehe
<koolhead17> ;-)
<kim0> hehe
<niemeyer> koolhead17: Jump into #ubuntu-ensemble after the meeting then
<koolhead17> done
<kim0> jair m3ess4 .. Hey folks .. Did you have questions or comments
<jair> thank you kim0 sorry for being impatient :(
<kim0> jair: no problemo
<kim0> jair: I've read what you've written
<kim0> just didn't find a question yet
<niemeyer> Yeah, this would be a good time if anyone has anything at all to say about Ensemble
<jair> here is my scenario: http://i51.tinypic.com/5c0zfn.jpg
<jair> OK
<kim0> niemeyer: jimbaker hazmat bcsaller thanks team!
<jair> 1. does the demo environemt I have works to demo the basics for the environment?
<bcsaller> :)
<jimbaker> kim0, thanks!
<niemeyer> kim0: Thank you!
<rsthdn> i am curious about  Ensemble
<jair> I also thank the ubuntu-cloud team and wish one day be smart enough to help
<kim0> jair: TeTeT had mentioned you need real/physical/metal machines .. otherwise you will only use "qemu" which is too slow (but good for proof of concept)
<kim0> rsthdn: welcome!
<kim0> rsthdn: http://j.mp/ensemble-docs
<jair> kim0: perfect that is the requirement I have for now
<kim0> rsthdn: feel free to shoot any ensemble questions at me
<rsthdn> kim0: thanks
<kim0> rsthdn: the ensemble devs hang-out in #ubuntu-ensemble
<kim0> rsthdn: are you currently using the cloud somehow
<rsthdn> kim0: i guess i am totally new on cloud
<kim0> rsthdn: no problemo .. aren't we all
<jair> I am new as well but I have some understanding on debian and ubuntu
<jair> 2. can I run windows guests on the uec?
<kim0> jair: I think with the current version .. it's possible, but not supported
<rsthdn> kim0: i use ubuntu one for music... is it also a cloud?
<kim0> with the next version, it will be supported
<jair> kim0: perfect
<jair> 3. What is the Eucalyptus client?
<jair> Is this the node server?
<TeTeT> has anyone succeeded with natty and lxc  and openstack yet?
<jair> or node controller?
<TeTeT> jair: 2 - no windows support in eucalyptus officially, though a google for it might reveal some hacks
<TeTeT> jair: not sure what eucalyptus client might mean myself
<jair> it is on the documentation and I was wondering what does that concept refers to
<jair> is this referring to the node controller system?
<rsthdn> I want to know about zookeeper
<TeTeT> jair: can you point me to that part of the documentation? Out of context I do not understand what it means
<kim0> jair: there's the "euca-xxx" cli tools .. also elastic-fox ..etc
<jair> also do you have documentation for UEC in other languages today other than English?
<jair> let me check where I read about the eucalyptus client
<jair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Prerequisites
<jair> I think kim0 is right
<kim0> jair: I don't think much documentation in non-english exists today
<kim0> jair: but hey .. you can help write it in your own language
<kim0> that's how it works for ubuntu
<kim0> everyone contributes something :)
<jair> kim0: once I understand how the UEC works I can help with some spanish translation
<kim0> Awesome!
<kim0> jair: the main installation steps are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<kim0> for installing from CD
<jair> in the future with help with some ...
<kim0> or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall
<jair> I guess the chat does not recognize other characters
<kim0> for installing from packages
<jair> I am installing from cd
<kim0> great .. that's easiest
<jair> so what does the documentation means with eucalyptus client?
<jair> also: 4. why do I need to install euca2ools?
<jair> what does that package offers?
<kim0> euca2ools .. is the "client"
<kim0> it offers euca-xxx different commands
<jair> hmm is this a CLI tool to control the images in the cloud?
<kim0> jair: those are tools .. to launch and control image in  UEC yes
<kim0> jair: the cd install document I pointed you to, mentions them and how to use them ..
<kim0> read it and if you have questions later ask in this channel and wait for an answer
<TeTeT> jair: so the eucalytpus client here is a machine (even a vm) from which to control your UEC
<rsthdn> just watching this show
<TeTeT> jair: I personally refer to it as 'cloud control host'
<kim0> which could just be your laptop
<TeTeT> jair: the cloud control host needs the credentials for accessing the cloud. I like to place this on ~/.euca-<username>/
<TeTeT> jair: with username being usually admin for the first default user
<TeTeT> jair: it also needs the eucalyptus tools to access the cloud, this is the need for euca2ools
<jair> got it
<jair> so looks like we will need to work on some name consistency I like eucalyptus client (my laptop, my desktop, my android mobile)
<jair> with the euca2ools
<jair> I will check the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/PackageInstall I like to have understanding on the different scenarios
<jair> so people running mac or windows clients will not be able to install the credentials to manage the UEC client at this moment will be supported only on gnu/linux clients
<TeTeT> jair: generally the CD based install is easier for a first timer
<TeTeT> jair: if you want to use windows/mac, you could either use the ec2tools from amazon or a graphical frontend like elasticfox
<TeTeT> jair: albeit I have next to no experience with these tools on Windows/Mac
<jair> great information I will probably give it a try
<rsthdn> What is the difference between public and private cloud?
<rsthdn> shit
<koolhead17> rsthdn: i would suggest you to do a simple google for that :P
<kim0> rsthdn: yeah something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<jair> Public: can be accessed from anywhere in the world without any vpn, special port, or firewall rule restriction. And most of the time is managed by a big company not by a small business or individual.
<jair> Private: you manage the environment in your network no one know about the access this cloud but internally in your company or home network
<jair> is landscape a tool we can use in the UEC for free?
<jair> if I want to use a cloud management platform is this eucalyptus or landscape or this are two different things?
<koolhead17> jair: as far as i know 5 instances can be managed with free account
<jair> koolhead17: it is provided by canonical only correct?
<jair> I guess I will need to ask canonical
<jair> what I am doing right now is only demonstration environment
<jair> I am using both virtual machines
<koolhead17> jair: true
<koolhead17> jair: it will work for you even in that case i suppose
<jair> nice
<jair> can I run other images in UEC other than the mediawiki and ubuntu ones? for example debian, redhat, sles?
<koolhead17> jair: i think you can only if those images are bundled.
<obino> jair: or you can use EC2 images and import them into the UEC
<obino> or build them yourself if you have the expertise
<koolhead17> jair: http://j.mp/h2CEY5  see they have explained bundling as well i suppose.
<jair> koolhead17: thank you so very much
<jair> obino: thank you so much
<jair> I will defenitely lookinto that
<koolhead17> jair: mention not. its barter of knowledge here :D
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-04-21
<koolhead11> hi all
<ubuntucloud619> hi is there any one
<ubuntucloud782> is  there any  way  to install open nebula on  Windows 7
<flaccid> ubuntucloud782: i think you have the wrong channel; goto ##windows
<ubuntucloud782> ok
<ubuntucloud782> it was just a test
<flaccid> what were you testing?
<ubuntucloud782> if there is any  ubuntu  guy
<ubuntucloud782> here
<ubuntucloud782> can  anyone give me  a link to  tutorial about how can I  install and configure linux environment
<ubuntucloud782> ubuntu  cloud environment sorry
<flaccid> what kind of ubuntu cloud environment? all you need is on help.ubuntu.com / wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubuntucloud782> ubuntu with eucalyptus and open nebula
<ubuntucloud782> is it possible
<flaccid> no idea
<flaccid> the eucalyptus is called UEC
<flaccid> read the docs, set UEC up then see about open nebula
<flaccid> i'm sure the open nebula doc would outline what it supports etc.
<flaccid> ubuntucloud782: if you bothered to read the doc, http://opennebula.org/software:software is in ubuntu official repos.
<adam_g> anyone else effected by the ec2 meltdown notice decreasing EBS reliability and performance in the last couple weeks?
<hazmat> adam_g, not particularly, only running about a half-dozen nodes, not stressing the i/o though.
<adam_g> hmm. seems like EBS in general in us-east started to increasingly suck in the last 2 or 3 weeks
<Nolar> adam_g we had several issues this week
<Nolar> like a small localized version of what happened today
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-16
<DiabolicalGamer> Hello Everyone
<DiabolicalGamer> I've been trying to setup Ubuntu 12.04 with MaaS, but I seem to be running into an issue.
<diorahman> how to open port on EC2
<diorahman> I confused
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-17
<Omega> Is anyone working on a juju charm for a tor node?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-18
<SpamapS> Omega: not that I know of. Would be pretty interesting.
<SpamapS> Omega: #juju might be a better place to come talk about it :)
<SpamapS> Omega: https://cloud.torproject.org/ btw.. might be that they've made it easy enough, there's no need for a charm
<rigved> hi everyone. i am testing juju on my local machine. when i try to deploy to a local lxc, i get the error: "No repository specified". what is the default repo name that i should put here?
<utlemming> [NOTICE] New S3 Mirrors for Ubuntu are currently being activated.
<smoser> utlemming, ! woot!
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-21
<ubuntucloud078> hellow i need information about hybridfoc
<ubuntucloud078> can anyone help me
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-04-22
<jo-erlend> I'm wondering if I can do something like cp -r --reflink / ~/vm/new_guest and use it as a cow root for a new guest system?
